# has anyone ever done a study?



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

on how many muscle cars remain today compared to there original production numbers? For example there were 73,00 69 goats produced. How many are left in existence today?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I read in the Big Little GTO book, shich was pulished in 1982, that of the entire run of 62,147 GTO convertibles produced '64-'71, only 18,250 remained. There is no listing for hartops or coupes. Who knows?? I DO know that cars formerly junked and discarded are now being resurrected thanks to parts availability and the high value of these cars. I doubt any more are being junked, unless they are total losses. If you think about it, GTO's were pretty rare in the first place: just 75,352 '65 GTO's were produced---around 550,000 '65 Mustangs were produced!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man........I need to slow down my typing! "shich was pulished" should have been "which was published"!!!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Musicmike927 said:


> on how many muscle cars remain today compared to there original production numbers? For example there were 73,00 69 goats produced. How many are left in existence today?



...best guess is about 40% remain, from junk to show cars


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, the #s are low compaired to the Mustangs!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My guess would be a 10 to 15 percent survival rate for these cars, counting all existing examples. I think 40% IS way too optimistic....of course, that's just MY opinion!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the rest of that 40% were manufactured *after* they left the factory...
Bill


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

"pulished in 1982, that of the entire run of 62,147 GTO convertibles produced '64-'71, only 18,250 remained."
So, it was 28% remained in '82. Now, 27 years later, it's probably 5-10% remain, so 3-6K.
I have a 90 454 SS, and there were only 18,000 produced in the 4 year run, 90-93, there cheap and rare. So, if you want a low MPG work truck, pick one up, they will increase in value, or so I think, and there fun as hell. Sorry for the thread jack, just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Now add the caveat of number matching cars left and the number get even smaller! 

Also: Something to think about
500,000 '65 Mustangs, 
75,000 '65 GTOs, 
11,000 '05 GTOs. 

Anybody that contends these new GTO's have no future value is crazy!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys hit the nail on the head....The SS 454 pickups are JUST like the early GTO's were in the late '70's early '80's when I was buying 4 speed cars for 6-800 bucks and making a killing by selling them for 1100!!! They were cheap, used, gas hog cars, and were used hard and thrown away. Pick up the underappreciated newer GTO's and 454 pickups if you can....they WILL be worth a premium someday...... I remember reading in the late 1980's that it was predicted that by the year 2000, GTO Judge convertibles would be pulling in 30,000 dollars. Time flew by, and I think the value is about 400% higher than predicted!!! If you Snooze, You LOSE!!!


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> My guess would be a 10 to 15 percent survival rate for these cars, counting all existing examples. I think 40% IS way too optimistic....of course, that's just MY opinion!


...the Challenger T/A Registry has over 50% of the 1970 production registered, and there are no doubt many unegistered cars still out there

...I got the 40% figure from a Muscle Car magazine several years back...they compared several registrys to production numbers, then allowed for unregistered cars and came up with a 40% figure for cars from the late 60s thru the early 70s...naturally, some are lower and some are higher....last I knew 100% of the 1971 HEMI CUDA convertibles are accounted for...the more rare the car, the higher percentage rate of survival, they were special cars when new 40 years ago and were normally cared for/stored away as the years passed...the everyday cars were junked/crushed when they became too tired to be of use meaning a far lower rate of survival for the 4dr sedan/wagons

...1969 Z28 Camaros have about 140% survival rate :lol:

ps..."Barn Judge" is on the road and had its first magazine Foto Shoot last week...2 months ago it was pulled out of a garage after sitting there for 35 years, today, it is fully functional and driveable....it wasn't registered (still isn't) or known to still exist until recently


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

gorgeous...
Bill


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

DAYTONA said:


> ps..."Barn Judge" is on the road and had its first magazine Foto Shoot last week...2 months ago it was pulled out of a garage after sitting there for 35 years, today, it is fully functional and driveable....it wasn't registered (still isn't) or known to still exist until recently



Let us know which magazine, if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> You guys hit the nail on the head....The SS 454 pickups are JUST like the early GTO's were in the late '70's early '80's when I was buying 4 speed cars for 6-800 bucks and making a killing by selling them for 1100!!! They were cheap, used, gas hog cars, and were used hard and thrown away. Pick up the underappreciated newer GTO's and 454 pickups if you can....they WILL be worth a premium someday...... I remember reading in the late 1980's that it was predicted that by the year 2000, GTO Judge convertibles would be pulling in 30,000 dollars. Time flew by, and I think the value is about 400% higher than predicted!!! If you Snooze, You LOSE!!!


Especially with the new government mandated MPG ratings. Sounds like we are re-entering 1972, and the following 15 years of crappy, low HP cars, 87 delivered the 5.0 mustang-(fan). The fall of Pontiac will only increase the value as Pontiac is gone. No more GTO's, or Trans AMs..
What is the total production of current, 04-06 GTO's??


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

jetstang said:


> What is the total production of current, 04-06 GTO's??



A little more than 40K for all three years.

Pontiac GTO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

